# Shop Foreman



## markesa

Hi guys!  I'm trying to find the right Greek word for _Shop Foreman_. In this case a Foreman that works in a merchandise store not in construction. Εργοδηγός and Επιστάτης are the only ones I 'm getting from the dictionaries, and although some of their definitions cover this job, I have never heard them used as such.  Any ideas?


----------



## ireney

Hey there!
Although I'd say that "επιστάτης" works, since it's not all that common, how about "προϊστάμενος"?


----------



## markesa

Thanks a lot. You know, I thought of it, but it sounded a bit off in the  context, so I went looking for other ones. It's a like in a story where  the shop foreman of all the workers in a food warehouse (something like  λαϊκη αγορά) is called over the intercom to come to the boss' office.  It could be_ προϊστάμενος προϊόντων_ or_ προϊστάμενος  εμπορεύματος_ or _επιστάτης __εμπορεύματος_. They all sound good, but in Greek they sound a bit 'out there'. What do you think?


----------



## cougr

Το "αρχιεργάτης" πώς σας φαίνεται; Εδώ έτσι τους λέμε.


----------



## Cosmas1

What about o υπεύθυνος?  THis is a good question, but I'm not sure that there is a perfect answer.


----------



## markesa

Thank you Cougr and Cosmas1. Appreciated. It was a tough one wasn't it? I think I'll go with the υπεύθυνος. Thanks again for your help and time


----------



## Cynastros

Σκέφθηκα   τη λέξη   ‘’αποθηκάριος’’, αλλά είναι ελάχιστα τα αγγλικά μου , πιθανώς να μην παίζει.


----------



## Cosmas1

From a definition point of view, αποθηκαριος definitely works --

αποθηκάριο= stock keeper. Δείτε επίσης: cellarer - stock - warehouseman (in.gr lexicon)

but I don't know how frequently it's used.  Any feelings on this?


----------



## orthophron

Αποθηκάριος is a person who guards a repository or manages the distribution of its goods.


----------



## markesa

Dear all, Thanks a lot for all the input and definitions. I'm looking at _υπεύθυνος εμπορεύματος_ as it matches the context the best. _Αποθηκάριος_ is very good too and it's my second choice. Thanks again


----------

